# Warnung vor Online Medikamenten Bestellung



## Mika007 (10 August 2016)

Endlich eine Seite/Forum wo man sich vorher Informieren kann bevor man Online Einkauft.

Leider erst jetzt gefunden.... aber ich möchte andere Warnen die vielleicht ähnliches Vorhaben.

Mein Fall:

Wollte ein Medikament Bestellen das leider in Deutschland nicht mehr so einfach zu beschaffen ist.
Ich möchte (noch) nicht das Medikament nennen um das es hier geht.

Bin auf folgenden Händler gestoßen:
Yourlab24
Dr. Dennis Balca

unter eMail:  [email protected]   oder   [email protected]

wer mal nach diesen Suchbegriffen Google´t  wird verschiedene Seiten mit auch Teilweise verbotener Ware finden z.B. "Fake Money" Falschgeld? oder auch Handel mit Exotischen Tieren.
Hab auch schon eine Seite gefunden wo ganz offen Dokumente, Pässe und Führerscheine  Angeboten werden.
Auf verschiedene Kleinanzeigen z.B. "hyperanzeigen" wird auch christall M. Drogen Angeboten.

*Ich frage mich wie kann das sein???*

Wer hier etwas kauft ist vielleicht verzweifelt und möchte das nicht an die Große Glocke hängen. Das nutzen diese Leute aus und Versprechen das "blaue vom Himmel" 100% sicher, seit Jahrzehnten im Geschäft, diskret und und und ...

Wer hier Geld Überweist (nach Polen, Afrika, USA...) per Western Union oder auch normale Banküberweisung ist der dumme, bekommt gefälschte mails von DPD (Versand) in schlechtem Deutsch! Mann solle 500€ Zahlen für eine Überprüfung der Sendung!

Hat jemand vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Bin für jeden Hinweis Dankbar.

Bis bald Otto


----------



## renz 55 (12 August 2016)

Hallo Otto,
ich habe genau die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht wie du sie beschreibst.
Kann man da irgend etwas unternehmen?
Wer weiß sonst noch Rat?
Also große Vorsicht vor Dr. Dennis Balca.
Wer steckt wohl dahinter?

Grüße Dirk


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2016)

Hier was zu unternehmen ist praktisch aussichtslos.
Western Union o.ä. ist praktisch nicht verfolgbar und die Kohle kann überall auf dieser Kugel gegen Vorlage der Nummer in Empfang genommen werden.
Und das passiert mit Sicherheit nicht dort wo etwas genauer hingesehen wird.
Die polizeilichen Ermittlungen scheitern da regelmäßig an der exorbitant großen Motivation der Behörden in den speziellen Ländern die als Basis für die Geschäfte dieser Art dienen - d.h. wenn Dir da die deutsche Polizei sagt "Vergiß es" dann hat das nichts mit Faulheit oder Unwillen zu tun, sondern mit der Erfahrung daß praktisch jedes Rechtshilfeersuchen gegen die Wand läuft.


----------



## renz 55 (13 August 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit die Internetwebside von balcadignitas zu sperren?
Kann jeder etwas anbieten, das Geld kassieren nd nicht liefern?

Grüße Dirk


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2016)

Meinst die Seite ist wo gehostet wo die Behörden aktiv werden?
Rumänien ist jetzt zwar in der EU aber die Behörden sind bisher nicht wirklich für übertriebenen Arbeitseifer für Ermittlungen in Sachen Internetkriminalität aufgefallen.


----------



## Mika007 (14 August 2016)

Vielen Dank für die nicht so aufbauenden Antworten.
Habe per normaler Banküberweisung nach Polen Überwiesen, dachte das währe sicherer. Aber die Bank macht mir auch wenig Hoffnung.
Ich bin ja eigentlich ein "Kind des 21. Jahrhundert" und lasse mich nicht so schnell hinters licht führen. 
Mir war dieser "Dr." schon suspekt und habe Tagelang nach ihn Gegoogl´t , aber leider nichts negatives gefunden. Nur andere Verkaufs Anzeigen wo er noch so auftaucht. Normalerweise findet man immer etwas positives oder negatives.
Das möchte ich ändern!!!  Gibt es noch Portale oder Seiten wo man das melden kann? Ich meine wenn es mehr gibt die er ausgenommen hat dann sollte das bekannt gemacht werden, damit keiner mehr drauf reinfällt. Ich werde nicht eher Aufgeben bis... schau mer mal

Grüße Otto


----------



## Mika007 (21 August 2016)

Danke für das Video, sehr Interessant.
Schade das zu dem Thema nicht mehr Resonanz herrscht.

Ich hätte mich gerne mal mit jemanden Unterhalten der die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Kann man hier keine PN schicken?
Werde morgen Anzeige erstatten, mal schau´n was unsere Staatsgewalt für Möglichkeiten hat.
Der Internetauftritt von Dr. Balca ist schon sehr dreist: http://balcadignitasgroup.org/index_de.html  mit Sitz  in USA,Belgien und Cameroon.

Bis Bald Otto


----------



## Hippo (21 August 2016)

Mika007 schrieb:


> Kann man hier keine PN schicken?


PN nennt sich bei dieser Forensoftware "Unterhaltungen".
Diese Funktion findest Du rechts oben in der Menüleiste


----------



## BenTigger (21 August 2016)

Oder den Usernamen unter dem Avatar anklicken, mit den du eine PN Session beginnen möchtest und dann im aufgehenden Fenster "Unterhaltung beginnen" anklicken


----------



## Mika007 (21 August 2016)

ok Danke


----------



## Heiko (22 August 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Rumänien ist jetzt zwar in der EU aber die Behörden sind bisher nicht wirklich für übertriebenen Arbeitseifer für Ermittlungen in Sachen Internetkriminalität aufgefallen.


Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.


----------



## Noisette (10 Februar 2017)

Dabei sollte man unterscheiden, ob es sich um irgendwelche Viagras oder Diätpillen aus Fernost handelt. Oder ob man bei einer zertifizierten Online-Apotheke kauft


----------



## Idee (28 Juni 2017)

I will anser in Englisch because I cannot type German. 
But I was also scammed by Dr. Dennis Balca. 
After the first payment by Western Union I got a mail from Federal Express (it seams)
but the wanted to investigate my package so I have to pay money.
That's when I knew it as s fraud. 
I mailed this to Feredal express and I will find more organisation to make sure he
will be banned from internet.


----------



## anthonymarc (29 Juni 2017)

Den Spaßvogel laß ich doch glatt als Zeichen für seine grenzenlose Blödheit stehen.
Will in einem Forum gegen Computerbetrug Falschgeld verkaufen.
Aber lest selber 
Ich hab nur die Kontaktdaten editiert.


Buy High Quality Undetectable Counterfeit Banknotes For Sale  Call/text .+xxx / whatsapp: +xxx

Warmest greetings to everyone in this forum. Take the chance now to become rich and be able to pay your tuition fees and still have some money to buy school stuffs,pay your loans, hospital bills, utility bills and all your bills. Take your time to read this post/article before you buy from me

We are Professional IT technicians and we produce SUPER UNDETECTED COUNTERFEIT MONEY for all currencies. Our notes are industrially and professional produced. We use quality foil paper elements.20% of cellulose and 80% of cotton paper.Our bills have the Infrared Detecton which makes our bills to bypass the UV machines, Pen test and even eye detection buy counterfeit experts.

Our notes are AAA+ grade Quality. We also sell and provide money cleaning services and solutions. We sell AAA+ SSD Black Money Solution
-Holograms and Holographic Strips
-Micro-Lettering
-Methalic Ink and Thread
-Watermarks
-IR Detecton
-Ultra-violet features
-See through Features
-Different serial numbers

These features make our bills to be 100% undetected,100% safe and secure to use in any of these areas: BANKS, CASINO, ATM, MONEY CHANGERS, STORES. They are 100% Undetected.

Build trust in yourself when contacting me and don't tell me about your past experience when you were ripped off. I believe that any body who has even been ripped of because of counterfeit money buying went in for small amounts. Shipping is from the US. Within the US is 24hours and
outside using is 3 days. We give you tracking number.


- Email me with your location and the currency you need.

Contact details

Email: [email protected]
Sale  Call/text .+xxx / whatsapp: +xxx


----------



## BenTigger (29 Juni 2017)

Was kostet denn so eine 50 Euro Note? 
Och wie bei Ebay.. Da ersteigert man ja auch einen 50 Euro Gutschein für schlapp 65 Euro... Lohnt sich und man wird schnell Millionär. 
Nur nicht der Käufer. 
Also.. Ich biete einwandfreie 50 Euro Noten an, die bei jeder Bank nicht als Falschgeld erkannt werden. Hier zum Sonderpreis von nur 60,53 Euro.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juni 2017)

Hat das Internet vollgemüllt https://www.google.de/#q=Take+the+chance+now+to+become+rich


----------



## BenTigger (30 Juni 2017)

Naja vollgemüllt... auf den ersten 3 Seiten bei Google nur ein mal zu finden 
Dafür aber viel gelöschte Seiten dank aufmerksamer Mods


----------



## jupp11 (18 Juli 2017)

Werbemüll bleibt Werbemüll auch in den Niederlanden....


----------



## BenTigger (18 Juli 2017)

und wird hier gelöscht, der Niederländische Finanzspam.


----------



## CarinaR (14 November 2018)

Mika007 schrieb:


> Danke für das Video, sehr Interessant.
> Schade das zu dem Thema nicht mehr Resonanz herrscht.
> 
> Ich hätte mich gerne mal mit jemanden Unterhalten der die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Kann man hier keine PN schicken?
> ...


----------



## CarinaR (14 November 2018)

Hallo Mika007, 
Ich bin neu hier und habe deinen Beitrag übers googlen nach Denis Balca  gefunden. Konntest du damals etwas erreichen?


----------



## CarinaR (14 November 2018)

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Mika007 damals etwas erreicht hat?


----------



## BenTigger (14 November 2018)

wenn du den Usenamen Mika mal anklickst, wirst du sehen, dass er am 25 Dez. 2016 zuletzt hier im Forum war. Mehr als du hier gelesen hast, werden andere hier auch nicht wissen, was seine persönlichen Erfahrungen angeht. 
Wirst so also kaum mit Antworten rechnen können.


----------



## CarinaR (14 November 2018)

Oh, danke für den Hinweis. Schade.


----------

